# Group in South SF Bay Area



## resistor (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm in the south SF bay (aka Silicon Valley) area for the summer, away from my normal gaming group.  I was hoping to find some pickup gaming.  I'm particularly interested in finding a 4e group to help me learn, since my normal group plays 3.5/PF.

Thanks!


----------

